# Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!!!!!



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

CALLING ALL METALLICA FANS!

METALLICA released the first singe from their yet to be released album, Death Magnetic, just a couple of days back. Its titled THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES and its available as a download and for radio promo. It ROCKS I tell you. Its damn fast and at the same time its toned down and melodious.

And yes, the song is available for FREE download from their website in windows media, real player and quicktime format.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

^^Atleast give the link for the page. 

Download Page


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

he is too much excited !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



Charan said:


> ^^Atleast give the link for the page.
> 
> Download Page


Thanks for giving link. 


T159 said:


> he is too much excited !


YOU BET I AM


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> CALLING ALL METALLICA FANS!



I'm in.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



IronManForever said:


> I'm in.


So you got the song ?


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> So you got the song ?


I mean to say that I am(was perhaps?) a Mettalica fan. But Im kinda : one, seek-n-destroy, sad-but-true, wherever-I-may-roam loving guy.. I like the older songs much more.

Yeah.  I mean it's different man. Loving it. But then again; Mettalica is losing on me; I am kinda glued up to Thrash/Black Metal nowadays... 

ADDED: This one starts off with something like unforgiven style; with james in his always-solid vocals but hes not much of himself here I guess.. Is it just me who thinks so? Later we have kirk with somewhat one-like bridge. Its a fusion; I cant decide to which micro-genre the song fits in. 

Yawn... off to sleep.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

its not something unique. Its basically metallica's undefined heavy ballad melody genre. Fade To Black, Where The Wild Things Are, Unforgiven, One, etc fall here.

But I think the main problem in this song is that James tries to sing too much and ends up screwing things up towards the end. And the instrumentation is extremely complex and melodious, but it lacks the old familiar metallica POWER. It doesn't fill you up with the energy it usually does in songs like Enter Sandman, Fade To Black, etc.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

Its pretty old news, the song is awesome, though a little alt-rock typish so it kinda shocked me at first.
I prefer cyanide to tell you the truth.


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

"unforgiven" styled song.. though much less inferior in lyrics and music !!!! thanks for the update !!!!


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

finally some good music...

waiting for the album..quality is always bad online and this seems lil unfinished

but its FKN AWESOME !


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

I'm still waitin for the album to be available in stores..


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> its not something unique. Its basically metallica's undefined heavy ballad melody genre. Fade To Black, Where The Wild Things Are, Unforgiven, One, etc fall here.


Dunno but I feel its a bit different from Fade to black, etc. I find something weird in vocals and drums this time..


----------



## hullap (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

wtf gautham
why didnt u inform me before 
downloading


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



karmanya said:


> Its pretty old news, the song is awesome, though a little alt-rock typish so it kinda shocked me at first.
> I prefer cyanide to tell you the truth.


Its old news but not many knew of it. Take a look at hullap for example


rockthegod said:


> "unforgiven" styled song.. though much less inferior in lyrics and music !!!! thanks for the update !!!!


This anything but unforgiven. It begins like Fade To Black, but ends like One, and in the middle its like Bleeding Me.


IronManForever said:


> Dunno but I feel its a bit different from Fade to black, etc. I find something weird in vocals and drums this time..


Its because of that TUM TUM type sound from snare drm.
And hetfield is messing with his voice again.


hullap said:


> wtf gautham
> why didnt u inform me before
> downloading


You were not there online. So I couldn't inform you. Sorry.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Its because of that TUM TUM type sound from snare drm.
> And hetfield is messing with his voice again.


Hell, I was wondering all the time about drums. Metallica doesnt have many numbers with this kinda drumming I believe?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

It actually sounds like a home recording on a budget.drums sound is muffled and snare is not the same that they usually use.so different characters.but not good sounding.hopefully they will have something better when the album is out.i don't wanna buy  yet another bad recording this year.


----------



## eggman (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

Metallica had lost it decade ago.............I have no hope of them returning to pro Black Album kinda stuff!!! As far as this song...I'm trying to like it!!!


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



eggman said:


> Metallica had lost it decade ago.............I have no hope of them returning to pro Black Album kinda stuff!!! As far as this song...I'm trying to like it!!!



James impressed me for the first 2-3 minutes but after that I was like.. duh! And after 5 Mins; I kinda like the one-like riffs and thereafter... James crapped it all IMO


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

^^
+1 
Song's pretty good, gets a bit crappy towards the end, but still worth the download


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> +1
> Song's pretty good, gets a bit crappy towards the end, but still worth the download



They say there's nothing like a free lunch.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

^^^
who doesnt like freebies? 
NEway, it was definitely worth


----------



## karmanya (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

The new basist isnt bad.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> +1
> Song's pretty good, gets a bit crappy towards the end, but still worth the download


What do you expect from 44kbps RealAudio ?


IronManForever said:


> They say there's nothing like a free lunch.


I am DEFINITELY going to buy it when it comes out. Its still AWSSOME. I got the *ahem+" version from somewhere else.


thewisecrab said:


> ^^^
> who doesnt like freebies?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

^no doubt the music is awesome.read my first post.i've also read so much about this new album being recorded good but new producers screw the sound(again,not music) most me the times.i'm into this field so i can say this-if this is a master,its really not what u expect from metallica.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



nish_higher said:


> ^no doubt the music is awesome.read my first post.i've also read so much about this new album being recorded good but new producers screw the sound(again,not music) most me the times.i'm into this field so i can say this-if this is a master,its really not what u expect from metallica.


I KNOW this should be the master because the album is going to be out in a few more days.

The reason its sounding bad to you is because the stream quality is HORRIBLE. I got a better version, and its pwning my music system with its beautiful sound.

Rick Rubin is NOT just *any* producer. And this sound is PURE, and more importantly RAW. But I guess another reason for this open sound is the reason mentioned by james himself - he played the songs without amps by him so he was more open in striking the chords, and hence there is a small but quite noticable difference, but I prefer it this way.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

I listened to The Day That Never Comes...and I must say I'm really disappointed. I have been an insane Metallica fan ever since I first heard Fade to Black when I was in 7th grade. This stuff is just tooo mainstream for my taste. Blah..Metallica have lost their way. ><


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*



faraaz said:


> I listened to The Day That Never Comes...and I must say I'm really disappointed. I have been an insane Metallica fan ever since I first heard Fade to Black when I was in 7th grade. This stuff is just tooo mainstream for my taste. Blah..Metallica have lost their way. ><



This is the most toned down song in that album, and is MEANT to be a mainstream song.

If you heard cyanide, I am sure you will agree that metallica has STILL not lost it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Metallica Releases FIRST single from Death Magnetic, THE DAY THAT NEVER COMES !!!*

I aint starting a new thread but I do have one MORE single other than Cyanide and The Day That Never Comes........its called My Apocalypse and pwns both of this songs..... anyone who wants it can PM me.

And this will be my next original album. Still trying to find Slipknot's All Hope is Gone in various stores in my cities but no luck .


----------

